# The Official Chronicle Countdown....



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well boys...The time is near... the time that we shall remove ourselves from this world of bricks... No more stoplights... no more hustle and bustle... No... it will be a time of silence... a time of reflection.... a time of killing... Killing that which makes us feel whole... at one with the earth... I am a hunter... my quarry awaits me... he just walked past my tree... I felt it... I can feel the energy... I am on a mission boys... a mission to seek out and kill the elusive cervidae... the monarch of the forest... our destiny is to come face to face... to engage in battle... with one of us being victorious... I can hear the silence... I can feel the darkness... Then... at day break the forest will come alive... I will be present to witness firsthand the grandeur of it all... I shall prevail... for I am a hunter... I am the one PETA so despises... and I don't give a shit.... 30 days and a wake up... Stay tuned boys... stay tuned....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, Espo, that was almost poetic. Made me want to go kill something.

A twelve pack?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Made me wanna drag my balls across a cheese grater...


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

20 days here.Got the the whole week off after opening day.Got our food plots finished up tuesday and got a pile of rain last night.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

The time that you remove yourself from this world of bricks...but god forbid you remove yourself from the internet!

Haha sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## arora watcher (Sep 24, 2013)

Ahhh...big giant whitetails down south! May have to come home to TN and hunt in Dec.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Amen! That is pure poetry to me.:notworthy:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

No touchdowns for you this season Stumpy....:whip:


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I literally got aroused reading that. You should work for Hallmark or something.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just about ready for the season to start. Few more things and be ready to go at the drop of a hat


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Man I'm pumped for it to begin!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done Reese... You are learning....


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

The chill in the air this morning got me thinking about the plot. May have to go out this weekend just to sit and smell the woods. 

Great words Espo. 
R/Walt


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

espo, as i was reading that last night it pure turned me on. the wife wants to know if you have anymore words or thoughts for today...........................tony


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tony, 

Read "The Hunter" tell the Mrs. she's welcome!!!:thumbsup: lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Very well said


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

And counting....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

tick tock....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your gonna make this next couple of weeks drag by


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It's killing me. I'm getting more and more bucks on camera recently. And they are out in shooting light too! Let's hope they stick around for another month.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dan it espo the days would go by a lot faster if u would quit counting them down


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Dan it espo the days would go by a lot faster if u would quit counting them down


I do it to make you want it even more young lad....I'm gonna sit in a tree tonight...stay tuned....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in a tree!!!! Didn't have nothing to do this eve...figured I'd do a little scout sit..bumped two on the way in....lets see what comes out....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You in BW?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Any action yet? Getting to be about that time...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spots about 10 min ago...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here she comes boys....all 83 lbs of tenderness...come onnnn Oct 26!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

She looks delicious.....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I shot a pig just a little while ago and couldn't find it


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You down south?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wasn't in bw it was on private land in milton


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rgr....


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw about 20 this morning in blackwater while tuning up the rabbit dogs.
I had 3 in the back of my pasture about 3pm today..... Tony


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You are making this month drag on man. The countdown needs to speed up.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

This dang countdown is taking to long! Can't wait!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:shifty:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

espo16 said:


> :whistling:


Dangggg


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:brows:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

20 has been the best so far... how you gonna top it?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> Made me wanna drag my balls across a cheese grater...


Mmmmmm that from unda cheese is a good attractant


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If it makes anybody feel better I should be sling arrows tomorrow night or Monday morn in north central fl


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

10 days until the Northern opener in AL.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> 10 days until the Northern opener in AL.


Going tommorrow to check a couple cameras and put up some stands and trim a couple limbs back.Got the bow zeroed in and it is DEAD ON.climbed a tree to 20 ft and was killin it out to 40 yards with the slick trick mags.Got a special spot im going to opening morn.Ill post pics if i get a good one.Still got a few areas to scout out on the other property.I haven't even gone on it yet.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the bow dialed in and finalized this morning. Picked up another pack of broadheads as well. I've been watching a few bucks on camera and can't wait for that heart racing moment when they decide to step out etc... There is no better rush.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Got the bow dialed in and finalized this morning. Picked up another pack of broadheads as well. I've been watching a few bucks on camera and can't wait for that heart racing moment when they decide to step out etc... There is no better rush.


Nice...


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice thread , where did you get slick tricks form?


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got done slingin some arrows in the backyard. Zeroed in and ready to hunt!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your slacking espo gonna have to throw a flag on yourself for delay of game


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll pick up for espo's slack....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Countryboyreese said:


> Just got done slingin some arrows in the backyard. Zeroed in and ready to hunt!


Same here.. New camera locations today!! CAN NOT WAIT


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Countryboyreese said:


> I'll pick up for espo's slack....


Attaboy Reese....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Slung some out to 60 yards today, but was shooting 2 inch groupings at 20-40 yards. I cannot wait.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Slung some out to 60 yards today, but was shooting 2 inch groupings at 20-40 yards. I cannot wait.


Get u a real bow and shoot 1 inch groups at 50 yards.lol


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

TatSoul said:


> Get u a real bow and shoot 1 inch groups at 50 yards.lol


Haha touché tatsoul. I like a challenge!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

This countdown is going to slow.....


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

technically it's 157 days till the real hunting starts. just a few more days till we can shoot a woods goat..........................


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

hyco said:


> technically it's 157 days till the real hunting starts. just a few more days till we can shoot a woods goat..........................


You and them darn turkeys...:red_indian:

16 and a wake up boys....


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

You're slacking espo, fixin to flag you for delay of game. Haha


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Uncle Sam made me lose track of time.....


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess I will be espo's official backup....anyway, we are under the two week mark!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

10 days and a wake up!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, I've got my plans set for the whole part of opening weekend and the rest of the week after that too. Can't wait. It's killing me.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

espo16 said:


> 10 days and a wake up!!!!


 
Espo16 I'll be looking to see some bone from you. I've got to sit most of this year out, keeping my Grandbaby. Wife got a new night job. Good Man :thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Kinda like foreplay isn't it ?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Kinda like foreplay isn't it ?


Pat, it's open season up in Troy! Why are you not in a tree stand?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Espo16 I'll be looking to see some bone from you.


Hey no talking about giving another man some bone on the fishing forum. Keep that to yourself.:thumbup:


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Hey no talking about giving another man some bone on the fishing forum. Keep that to yourself.:thumbup:


:laughing: I'm trying to talk like them T.V. hunters :yes:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Countdown Clock till season opens in FL.

http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown....or=#CCFFFF&fgcolor=#000000&title=Countdown To


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

The wait is killing me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Countdown Clock till season opens in FL. http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html?year=2013&month=10&date=26&ts=12&hrs=0&min=0&sec=1&lang=en&show=dhms&mode=t&cdir=down&bgcolor=%23CCFFFF&fgcolor=%23000000&title=Countdown%20To


COOL! You need to start a new thread with that!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm ready to stack them up


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

8 days!!! This young hunter is excited!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just blew beer out my nose....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lmao...I will tell you the story tomorrow...


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Single digits finally! Only 8 more days!!!....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> Single digits finally! Only 9 more days!!!....


Eight and a wake up....


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Yeah wrong number my bad I fixed it. Haha!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Woooooo Hooooooo! Come on opening day!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't stand the wait! Come on oct 25!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

long range weather for opening day (in Holt)--high of 66, low of 55--NE wind 5-15


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> long range weather for opening day (in Holt)--high of 66, low of 55--NE wind 5-15


Looks like Friday evening is going to be chilly too. Man, that's going to be great to slip into the first day of bow season with a chill in the air Sat morning. I see a high of about 72 with a low of 47 for Sat.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shit changes by the minute---just hoping it stays cool....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Shit changes by the minute---just hoping it stays cool....


Yeah, there's nothing worse that sweating in the tree.:thumbdown:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Shit changes by the minute---just hoping it stays cool....


Dude... Every time I look at your avatar I bust out laughing...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey, the kid is happy. You should see him bob for apples.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Saturday morning cant come fast enough......


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

3 days and a wake up Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

...


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> ...


Lol! Exactly


----------



## Grab-a-rack (Oct 25, 2011)

*resonse*

Tranquility base (forest life} the eagle has landed. Looks like my first AM on Saturday, Blue Springs
WMA is going to be around 40. grab-a-rack. Good Luck to everybody.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

espo16 said:


> 3 days and a wake up Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Espo for ur contributions to the forum:notworthy:


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

good luck everyone , be safe.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The day after the day after tomorrow... WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clapping::clap:


----------



## BigWillieP (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm about to go crazy watching every hunting video i own. Saturday can't get here fast enough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Come on Friday afternoon! Man Im ready!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> The day after the day after tomorrow... WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clapping::clap:


Hey espo did you figure out anything about filming hunts?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> Hey espo did you figure out anything about filming hunts?


Gonna do it during gun... or maybe film espojr a couple of times during archery...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Gonna do it during gun... or maybe film espojr a couple of times during archery...


What about type of camera? I had an idea but havnt quite got around to it I was thinking of using a gopro and put it on a tripod mount with a clamp to clamp onto the climber and to be able to move it around. Then somehow making a mount that you could put a cheap 9x40 scope with zoom to be able to have zoom on the gopro but but make ot where you can flip it up and down as needed


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Going stir crazy*

Been watching bow hunting videos on youtube. Does anybody else do this. My first day in the stand will be Sunday because I have to work Saturday.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

we are well under 48 hours!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> we are well under 48 hours!


Wooooohoooooo!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike...better have your crap together!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes sir!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You going to put him in your killing tree James?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

TailRazor said:


> You going to put him in your killing tree James?


James don't go to the deer, the deer come to him. Lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Finks 69---the magic attractant....


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That kind of like the craiglist ad we seen in Georgia last year?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I tried really hard to forget that ad.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Clock watchin' is getting tough to handle!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fishhead706 said:


> Clock watchin' is getting tough to handle!


 Ain't that the truth....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

41 hrs until legal shooting light.....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> 41 hrs until legal shooting light.....


That just gave me the chills....:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Badass poem man. you should put it on a t-shirt


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Countdown......Let's see, Gator huntin' Friday night until about 0500 Saturday morning. Then Hutton Unit all day Saturday then back to Gator huntin' Saturday night and start all over again until Tuesday night!!!!!!! Sleep is over rated!!!!:thumbup::whistling:


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> Countdown......Let's see, Gator huntin' Friday night until about 0500 Saturday morning. Then Hutton Unit all day Saturday then back to Gator huntin' Saturday night and start all over again until Tuesday night!!!!!!! Sleep is over rated!!!!:thumbup::whistling:


I Lika your style!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Countdown......Let's see, Gator huntin' Friday night until about 0500 Saturday morning. Then Hutton Unit all day Saturday then back to Gator huntin' Saturday night and start all over again until Tuesday night!!!!!!! Sleep is over rated!!!!:thumbup::whistling:


Dude, you're an animal. You sure your old man self can handle that?:thumbup:

Tomorrow is officially the longest day of the year. Dang, I am pumped to get out there. Lease on Sat and BW on Sun.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Countdown......Let's see, Gator huntin' Friday night until about 0500 Saturday morning. Then Hutton Unit all day Saturday then back to Gator huntin' Saturday night and start all over again until Tuesday night!!!!!!! Sleep is over rated!!!!:thumbup::whistling:


I cant pull those kind of hours anymore--best of luck in both areas, I already tagged out on gators:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

So far today... After my morning charter, I have shot about 50 arrows... put my climber in a tree in the backyard twice. Used the rangefinder on everything I can see. Switched every arrow and broadhead around. Re camo taped everything I own(even new things that do not need camo tape).

Pulled everything out of my back pack to make sure I am not missing anything and paced about a 6" groove in my living room carpet.

This is killing me!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

those squirrels in my front yard are taunting me right now---I might get a little thwack on a head shot...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> those squirrels in my front yard are taunting me right now---I might get a little thwack on a head shot...


I shot squirrel the other day and it went in the crock pot with some veggies for dinner. I just felt like hunting something.:thumbup: Gammo air rifle saw the action.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice! I boil em, shred em and mix it up with gravy--perfect on a cathead biscuit.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Dude, you're an animal. You sure your old man self can handle that?:thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow is officially the longest day of the year. Dang, I am pumped to get out there. Lease on Sat and BW on Sun.


 
Jon...its called SEVERAL 5 hour energy drinks!!! Not saying I won't sleep in the stand though:whistling: I'll be wore out by Tuesday fer sure! Hopefully tag gator out tomorrow night so I may get a little sleep this weekend!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine bro---fine! Its not like I am ready or anything...


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Tomorrows the day! I feel it in the air, man I'm excited!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Opening day eve....I've been up since 3:21 watching all if the hunting channels...I haven't been able to sleep in three days...for some reason the anticipation for this season is killing me. I ordered some kind of wild game seasoning from the Outdoor Shopper show that came on. I keep looking out the window trying to see when first light is... I'm taking of work early today...gotta clean out the truck..heading to Panama City tonight to watch West Florida beat up on Arnold...then.....its killing time...do I shoot the first thing I see or do I wait....do you think the deer know I'm coming? North wind 2-5 mph...shot the bow yesterday with TailRazor....got him dialed in...I shot a few times.... I am typing random stuff because I'm going crazy over here...it's still dark outside.... The Chronicle begins in less than 24 hrs...stay tuned....


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Its on baby!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn it feels like christmas eve boys.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been walking around my office building all morning with a Scott Silverhorn around my wrist... I've told about 20 people that Deer Season is upon us...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am sitting on top of the cabinet in my office with the crush deer cam running on the puter.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Attached is a video a guy sent me from the property across the road from the place we are building in Bama. Portland Landing Lodge. Very good couple of hunts to watch before the opener!
I think it starts about 13 minutes in. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm considering climbing a tree in full camo on campus and people watching. I think I could get a couple 300lbers to walk by.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

espo16 said:


> I've been walking around my office building all morning with a Scott Silverhorn around my wrist... I've told about 20 people that Deer Season is upon us...


Same here! I cant shut up about it. Watched 2 does and a spike feed 30 yds from my evening stand, yesterday. My expectations are stupid high this year.


----------

